#  Chat Ecke >   Alkohol und Leberwerte >

## smoky86

hallo 
ich wollte mal fragen wie sich alkohol auf die leberwerte sichtbar macht. 
ich mein damit wie sich die werte Gamma-GT, GOT, GPT verändern.
wie lange dauert das bis die werte wieder normal sind bzw. wieder im normalbereich sind?
darf man überhaupt noch mal ein bier trinken oder auch mal ein bisschen mehr wie z.b. silvester wenn ich ca. am 17.12. blut abgeben muss? danach muss ich erst wieder ende februar blut abgeben. sind die werte innerhalb 6 wochen wieder normal?   :bigeyes_2_blue5:  
bitte um eure hilfe 
MFG

----------


## Justitia

Hallo smoky, 
folgender link könnte Dir bei der Beantwortung Deiner Fragen hilfreich sein: http://www.alkohol-lexikon.de/ALCOHO...erenzyme.shtml 
MfG   Justitia

----------


## smoky86

danke für die schnelle antwort   Justitia. 
so wie ich das aus dem bericht lese verstehe ich das so das bei chronischem konsum die werte hoch gehen. ich trink seit einem monat kein alkohol mehr also müssten die werte einigermasen gut sein. anfang dieses jahr habe ich regelmäsig am wochenende getrunken eigentlich jedes auch hochprotzentigen und da waren die leberwerte ok. mein nachbar musste auch mal eine mpu machen und jeden monat blut abgeben und der hat 2 wochen getrunken, zwei wochen nicht aber auch nur bier und bei dem haben die nichts festgestellt. ich weiß absolut nicht über welchen zeitraum man das zurückverfolgen kann. ich muss auf jeden fall "nur alle 2 monate" blut abgeben.  
habe am anfang des jahres sogar bier fast täglich getrunken 
MFG

----------


## spokes

Vielleicht findest du auch hier wertvolle Tipps: http://www.verkehrsportal.de/board/i...p?showforum=17 
Die Leute da sind auf jeden Fall sehr kompetent.

----------


## smoky86

in dem forum was als zweites geschickt wurde finde ich irgendwie keine frage auf meine antwort. habe gedacht das ich hier schon ganz richtig bin weil ich denke das hier wohl irgendwelche erfahrung haben in sachen leberwerte. habe im internet schoon so viel gelesen aber werde nicht schlüssig. bei mir wird auch nicht der MCV wert kontolliert sondern nur Gamma-GT, GOT und GPT.  
MFG

----------


## smoky86

fragen wir mal so: wie verhält sich die leber bei einmaligen alkoholkonsum nur bier mein ich? wird die leber sehr dadurch angegriffen? habe schon öffter gehört das bei einmaligen alkoholkonsum (ordentlich betrunken nur bier) die leberwerte sich nicht wirklich verändern und wenn die werte schnell wieder normal sind. was haltet ihr von der aussage?

----------


## spokes

hast du Alkoholmissbrauch betrieben oder bist du Alkoholiker?

----------


## smoky86

ne ich habe nie alkoholmissbrauch betrieben und bin auch kein alkoholiker.
trinke seit einem monat nichts mehr. wie verhält sich die leber bzw die werte der leber wenn ich mich jetzt einmal mit bier ordentlich betrinken würde?

----------


## smoky86

hat denn noch einer von euch ahrnung wie sich die leber bzw. die leberwerte sich verhalten :Huh?:

----------


## Justitia

Hallo smoky, 
waren denn Deine Leberwerte überhaupt schon mal nicht normgerecht?
Es gibt auch Menschen, die regelmäßig Alkohol trinken und keinerlei Auffälligkeiten bei den Leberwerten aufzeigen.
Umgekehrt gibt es auch Menschen, die keinen Alkohol trinken und trotzdem "schlechte" Leberwerte haben.
Falls Deine Leberwerte bei Deiner letzten Untersuchung nicht normgerecht waren auf Grund des Alkoholkonsums, dauert es einige Monate, bis sich diese unter Alkoholverzicht wieder normalisieren. Hier würde ich eine Verzögerung des Prozesses in Richtung Normalität durch erneuten Alkoholgenuss erwarten. 
Wenn Deine Leberwerte bisher noch Normgerecht waren, hat Deine Leber scheinbar die zusätzliche Belastung durch Alkohol bisher gut überstanden, und ich würde davon ausgehen, dass sie eine Sylvesterparty dann auch noch meistert. (Würde dann also keine Veränderung der Leberwerte erwarten) 
Hoffe das hilft Dir jetzt ein bischen weiter. 
MfG  Justitia

----------


## smoky86

bis jetzt hatte ich noch nie probleme mit meiner leber alles normal.
danke für die antwort  :s_thumbup:  :ta_clap: 
dann ann ich silverster ja ruhig einen trinekn aber auf hochprozentiges zeug werde ich trotzdem verzichten 
MFG

----------


## spokes

lass doch ganz den Alkohol weg? Das geht ohne Probleme. Man kann auch nüchtern gut feiern.

----------


## smoky86

normalerweise lass ich den alkohol ja auch weg aber silvester möchte ich schon ganz gerne einen trinken.
Trotzdem danke der antworten 
MFG

----------

